# 'M y F l o w e r H o r n'



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd like to share with y'all one out of seven of my kept FH...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

a closer shot...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

and another...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's my Dog, wondering if he can have the fish for dinner


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Furball and Fish head...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

And here's to all my BIATCH :laugh:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

That's pimp!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice its a beautifal fich


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I never understood how those are supposed to look nice...

Even still, for what people look for in flowerhorns it's a hell of a fish. Congrats


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

looks nice, but i hate the nuchal humps on male cichlids


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think that fish looks nice


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet Fish


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

hell ya


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fish








ugly tank


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice f/h
dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVE TOP PIX SECTION


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Fh take more pics of otha fh bro


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I never understood how those are supposed to look nice...
> 
> Even still, for what people look for in flowerhorns it's a hell of a fish. Congrats


 Whhaattt.. they're awesome! I like them so much because they're so unique..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood how those are supposed to look nice...
> ...


 Eh to me they've always looked deformed. In the search for gioant nuchal humps and crazy colors you end up with a fish that has a hump that isn't proportionate to it's body and colors that don't make any kind of sense for going together. I think they look like hell personally, but the "most deformed" are also the "most prized" so I can at least appreciate that by flowerhorn standards this is a beatiful fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you actually have fish? i thought all you had were pics of asian webcam chicks









BTW, nice flowerhorn


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

u have a cool dog. =)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im not to big of a fan of those, Well some I am, But that one...That one has some Nice colors, And im sure there Intense looking colors.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> you actually have fish? i thought all you had were pics of asian webcam chicks :laugh:
> 
> BTW, nice flowerhorn


 Of course I do have fishes! I actually got to know of Pfury in a Flowerhorn Forum. I have 7 FH and 1 silver Aro.


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

I know that this post might be sort of late but your flowerhorn looks nice, even though the pic is kinda blurry.


----------

